# Share Betta Names!



## pinkiepastel (Jul 24, 2015)

Share Betta name ideas here! This thread would be good for people who absolutely can't find a name for their betta :-D

Here are some suggestions to get us started. 

Jasper, Merritt, Wispy, Pisces, Jensen, Coral, Ponyo, Kabuki, Flounder, and Fresco.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Cato, sam, Pippin, Merry, Peeta, Shade, Smoke, Winter, Irish, Wren, shimmer, Flicker, and Cinnimon.


----------



## mattchha (Aug 1, 2015)

I was going to name my new turquoise baby Fresco, but after mulling it over a few days, I finally committed to Xian  

Uhm... Whiskey, Cyan, Wintergreen, Tasmus, Night, River, Alabastor, Marvel, Mirage, Ushio, Mikan, Allegro, Blaise, Basil, Beet, Stardust, Castor, Adonis, Percy


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Pastel, cinabun, butterscotch, peppermint,


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I was going to name my female "River," but the daughter decided our fish are married. Mr. and Mrs. Fish it is.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Thought of more names. Rain drop and cupcake,


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

I like names after the greek gods.


----------



## ShadowRaven (Jul 25, 2015)

Here's my list that I won't be using any time soon....
Males: Atlas, Kenai, Kronus, Hero, Yuri, Quiney, Seika, Capricorn, Rolo, Floki
Female: May, Aster, Magnolia, Sassy, Kira, Nylah, Perri, Vera, Penelope, Bree


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

bettagerl, we went after all the pantheons.
We have/had 
Lir (celtic god of the sea)
Apollo , (greek god of the sun),
Ares (greek god of War),
Osiris, (Egyptian god of death, the underworld, and rebirth), 
Loki (norse Trickster god, also, Avengers) 
Baal (appears in many pantheons but we picked him as the phoenician god of storms, also SG:1),
Odin (norse all father),
Anubis (another Egyptian god of death), and
Acheron (the river of Woe in the underworld, also the original Dark Hunter)

Lir is currently our only fish whose name DOESN'T begin with a vowel. If I ever get more, I have to find more god names starting with consonants!


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

aselvarial said:


> bettagerl, we went after all the pantheons.
> We have/had
> Lir (celtic god of the sea)
> Apollo , (greek god of the sun),
> ...


Cool! I want to name a fish Artremis.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

Mine is a dragon scale betta, i named him fwa'go because dragons breath fire and he's red, his name is spainish for fire, just fire didnt cut it. it felt too bland for a name. Hope this helps


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

Masai, Cimmarron, Professor Plum, Mufasa are the names of our Bettas right now.


----------



## mattchha (Aug 1, 2015)

I've noticed quite a lot of people name their bettas after gods and mythology... so far I've named one after a minor mythological figure - Polydeuces. 

Basically, Polydeuces(also called Pollux) is the divine twin (and one of the many children of Zeus) of the constellation Gemini. Basically Zeus lured a married woman named Leda by taking the form of a swan, impregnated her, she laid eggs and Polydeuces and Castor hatched from them. Zeus was Polydeuce's father which made him divine, but Leda's husband was Castor's father, so Castor was mortal. Despite that, the twins were incredibly close, and I think Polydeuces sacrificed his divinity to save Castor's life or something, and they were immortalized as a constellation.

So naturally you'd think I'd name my next betta Castor.... well, it didn't stick. The next one I got is Akira, which is just a name that stuck. It's a reference to the classic 80's anime/manga "Akira"  but he was almost named Orpheus, after the tragic character in Greek mythology. So, I almost took that direction!

My newest betta I named Xiān (pronounced "shen," basically) simply because I'm learning Mandarin and I have a hard time with its pronunciation. It means "fish"  now that I've figured out she's a girl, though, I might add a character to it to make it sound cuter.

When I first got bettas, I REEEEALLY wanted to name my fish after great scientists (Curie, Tycho, Ptolemy, Kepler, Galileo, etc) but my roommates made fun of me for it. Shouldn't have let that deter me, though!

The rest of my bettas' names are random with no backstory... I think it's much more fun to have an origin story behind their names. So, for anyone reading this whose trying to figure out a name, I suggest you think it out.


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

I like space-related names. I like space.
(dear god I sound like a two year old)

Evidently this was found in Comet and Neptune. Sergio was almost named Pluto but DangerousAngel (she suggested the name) got there first. Indigo was also nearly named Galaxy too. 

Male names: Orion, Topaz, Crow, Bramble.
Female names: Scarlet, Snowburst, Willow, Lucille, Foxglove (after the plant).


----------



## youbettarecognize (Aug 14, 2015)

Wow! Such creative names. 

I'm pretty simple-minded so I like names that remind me of my favorite characters from films, books...life! I named my current first Betta after Corporal Dwayne Hicks from the movie Alien. I kind of want to change it to 'Spot' because he acts like a dog sometimes, at least to me 

I also like Dr. Strangelove, Ripley/Newt (Aliens again) and Biscuit. 

That's all I got. he he


----------



## micheemak (Aug 8, 2015)

I've got

Sesshomaru (after my daughter's fave character in the Innuyasha series)

Betta Ray Bill ( after the Marvel character Beta Ray Bill)

Rollo (because, my goodness, VIKINGS!)

Sheng (I have a red female named Mulan)

Smudge (just because he looks like he has a smudge of red on his head)

Nix (he's a black orchid crowntail, and his name is a variant spelling of the Greek female Nyx, which means night)

Algernon (from the book Flowers for Algernon)

Peppermint ( just because he's red and white)

Mr. Cellophane (because he's a cellophane tail, and I had the stupid song stuck in my head all day after I bought him)

Ixion (Greek mythology - a king punished by being tied to a fiery wheel in Hades)

Orpheus (my favorite Greek hero/demi-god)

Horus (after the Egyptian God)

Musashi (famous Japanese warrior)

Atticus (from To Kill a Mockingbird)

Mesmer (from the Alan Rickman movie Mesmer)

Coming soon:

Bautista (after one of my favorite Toronto Blue Jays)

Edwin (after Edwin Encarnacion, another Toronto Blue Jay)

and either Osuna or Revere (again, Blue Jays, the both of them)

I'd also eventually like to have male bettas named Faustus and Mephisto.

I also have 7 females -

Mulan, Bellatrix, Narcissa, Pip, Xenobia - and I always forget the other two! That's so bad of me. *headdesk*


----------



## annabeau (Aug 3, 2015)

Opal, Sapphire, Emerald, Pyra(for a red one), Amethyst, Ruby, Aqua, Amber,Carnelien, Garnet, Jade, Jasper, Topaz


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

At the moment it's Sparky, Sigmund & Little Mugsy.


----------



## ShadowRaven (Jul 25, 2015)

I was going to go with theme names, but one of my original boys is known as "Fish" (no names would stick so my fiance started calling him Fish and it just instantly stuck) so it went out the window pretty fast.


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

Oh, I love Corporal Hicks from "Alien" too! He was the best character.

I like the gems names and also Newt. LOTS of good suggestions on this thread.


----------



## youbettarecognize (Aug 14, 2015)

ShadowRaven said:


> I was going to go with theme names, but one of my original boys is known as "Fish" (no names would stick so my fiance started calling him Fish and it just instantly stuck) so it went out the window pretty fast.


...I love that, "Fish." Like "Spot" for Data's cat. I like that. I might steal it. Love irony.

Yep, agreed, Great names. I'm stealing some of these names for all of the pets I won't be owning in the future.


----------



## mattchha (Aug 1, 2015)

Hey! Space is awesome! I'm considering making Astrophysics my specialty for
my undergraduate. I would love to do space names too. I think Nova, Antares, Charon, and Spica are nice spacey names. and many
of them overlap with mythology 

Another Orpheus, woohoo!

Love the name! Alien's one of my favorite movies. I would definitely name a betta Ripley 

also, Polydeuces was almost named Ouroboros after the dragon/serpent that's represented as eating its own tail in mythology. As it turns out... he's a terrible fin nipper. Maybe I should have gone with that name. or maybe I jynxed him 

Most of my bettas get nicknames, lol... Daphne's "Daphy," Fioré's "Fifi," Polydeuces' "Poly," Spicy's "Spice," and Akira's "Kira." Those fish rarely get called by their real names, lol.


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

Ripley would make a great Betta name- she was a fighter, just like our fish.


----------



## youbettarecognize (Aug 14, 2015)

Exactly. Definitely a good name for one tough, female betta.


----------



## FredDaBetta (Jul 12, 2015)

Fred for every person who has walked out with a really ugly betta fish because they felt sorry for them. Its the perfect name for the sorry ones. Thats mines name cause he's grumpy all the time lol.


----------



## Sharkbait HooHaha (Sep 29, 2015)

My boy's name is Sharkbait in homage to Finding Nemo haha


----------



## FredDaBetta (Jul 12, 2015)

Sharkbait HooHaha said:


> My boy's name is Sharkbait in homage to Finding Nemo haha


OMG I have always wanted every single fish in the world to be named sharbait! No JOKE. We are best friends right now lol. Great name. Finding Nemo was one of the best movies!!!! LOL


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

@bettagerl I love those names! I named my fish after a Roman dog in the Percy Jackson series. I love mythology names!


----------



## annabeau (Aug 3, 2015)

PurpleJay said:


> I like space-related names. I like space.
> (dear god I sound like a two year old)
> 
> Evidently this was found in Comet and Neptune. Sergio was almost named Pluto but DangerousAngel (she suggested the name) got there first. Indigo was also nearly named Galaxy too.
> ...


Those are all good ideas! I love the space idea! I'll have to think about it for mine...


----------



## Sharkbait HooHaha (Sep 29, 2015)

FredDaBetta said:


> OMG I have always wanted every single fish in the world to be named sharbait! No JOKE. We are best friends right now lol. Great name. Finding Nemo was one of the best movies!!!! LOL


Haha thanks! I've always wanted a fish named Sharkbait in tribute to FN :lol:


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

I've just named my only little guy, Kaze. It is japanese for wind


----------



## uhmlyssa (Nov 1, 2015)

I was going to name by boy Boo after Boo Radley in "To Kill A Mockingbird." Somehow I settled on Pig instead.


----------



## TheAfterhourPanic (Nov 9, 2015)

I have a few names some of which I have used or currently using.
Male:Velvet, Pulaski, Rin, Nuzlocke, Bronze, Hawkins, Reinhard
Female: Sapphire Shores, Shira, Venus, 
Either:Silver, Blaze, Jinx


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

I have Kiedis and Bowie after the musicians, think I'll carry on my theme in future - I'm thinking Hendrix, Orbison, Jagger, Lennon, Morrison, Cash, King (or BB), Freddie, Iggy, Guthrie, ...


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Serendipity is a children's book series I used to read and collect as a kid. Its dictionary definition is "the occurrence and development of events by chance in a happy or beneficial way". So Seren it is


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Boy names: Spark, flare, scale, bubbles, pebbles.
Girl names: Daisy, Rose, bubbles, scales, poppy.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Lantia - golden aura/divine protection. Just called him this bec of his color (guy on my avatar pic)

Akabane - red plumage


----------



## Panacea (Jun 24, 2015)

I'd like to add that utilizing space themed names is great. That's what I decided when I purchased my first Betta. All of my bettas, with the exception of four, one is my little brother's, the other three were given to me, so their names don't fit.

Astral: My first betta and the one displayed in my profile picture (S.I.P.). He was pastel pink bodied, with a magenta band with a white band on the outer part of his fins. I was close to naming him Quantum.

Nebula: My handicapped fish, he was more of a salamander coloring, purple with vibrant magenta/reddish fins and a white band on the outermost part. His nickname was "Nebby." Also, S.I.P. );

Nova: Short for Supernova, he's an iridescent green/blue atop a black body, and has a cellophane band on the outermost of his fins. He's tiny, but explosive with personality and energy.

Astro: Yes, his name is nearly identical to Astral's, but they have different meanings, and I purchased Astro shortly after Astral died and I was still mourning his death. He was my first after all. :-( He looks like Astral's long lost twin, but has a more pale, whitish body, but the rest is the same. A bit smaller, too and he's a double tail, whereas Astral was a butterfly halfmoon. His name is basically homage to Astral's, but he was very close to being named Sidear, short for Sidereal, meaning "starry" or "pertaining to the stars." 

Vortex: This one is aggressive and egocentric. Flares at everything no matter what you do. He's a big crown tail, and he's black colored, with some paler gray scales with deep red ventrals. He has some red in his anal fin as well. Very close to naming him Void.

Estrella: Spanish for "star." She was my first female betta. S.I.P. She had a white body with a very pale pink shade to it, black bug eyes, and a pale blue fins and tail. Very lovely girl and sweet demeanor. 

Cosmos: He's very colorful like the cosmos. He has a black mask, with black in his body, a pale, fleshy color to much of his body and face as well, splotches of red in his body and fins, along with a lot of blue taking up much of his body and tail. The tail and fins run blue > white > cellophane. He has a sweet personality and is extremely intelligent.

Comet: Rescue betta with severe fin melt, died two days later and didn't survive full treatments. S.I.P.

Astroid: He didn't live long either, turns out he had dropsy when I purchased him, but it appeared as swim bladder disorder instead (was a double tail as well). 

Vincus: Beautifully turquoise and red betta with iridescence. S.I.P.

Yuri: I'm gonna say his name relates to space because he shares the name of the Russian cosmonaut and first man in space, Yuri Gagarin. Flesh colored, cellophane with black spots and black bug eyes. Incredibly friendly and loves to be pet and follows me around. 

Essai: Similar coloring to Vortex, but slightly paler, minus the red ventrals. Similar disposition to Yuri. S.I.P.

Vivian: My brother's female betta. She's a very pale, more translucent fleshy color, sort of tangerine in tint. Completely cellophane fins and tail. Looks like a knock off goldfish, honestly. I suggested "Tangello," but he preferred Vivian.  

Other names I might use, or to consider: Ouroboros, Stellar, Twinkle, Celeste, Quantum, Sidear, Shimmer, Constellation or names pertaining to real constellations and stars/objects in space, Lunar, Ether, Nyx/Nix, Nihil, Esse, names of astronauts/cosmonauts, Seraph, names of various angels, Elysium/Elys, Muse, Chaos, Thanatos, Void.


----------



## LoveNeverFails (Dec 6, 2015)

*I have three females: Hiroshima, Nagasaki and Okinawa. *


----------



## Sigma (Dec 5, 2015)

Omega, Ace, Rosella, Ellie, Kenny, Lovely Lu, Lux, Raymond


----------



## Sigma (Dec 5, 2015)

My little boy is name Sigma. His former owner named him Betta, which I didn't like at all...and Betta is B in the Greek alphabet and Sigma is another letter in the Greek alphabet. Sigma also means sum in math I believe.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Sigma said:


> My little boy is name Sigma. His former owner named him Betta, which I didn't like at all...and Betta is B in the Greek alphabet and Sigma is another letter in the Greek alphabet. Sigma also means sum in math I believe.



Beta is the Greek alphabet. The fish we keep are betta.


----------



## Sigma (Dec 5, 2015)

Vergil said:


> Beta is the Greek alphabet. The fish we keep are betta.


Meh...minor detail. lol


----------



## Natsuhiboshi (Dec 6, 2015)

Beauregarde, Barbarossa, Heathcliff, Broderick Fishington, Edwina Fishly, Errol Finn, Harley Finn, Jagger, Kingsley, Knox, Maxwell, Nell, Presley, Rowena, Thatcher, Winnie, etc.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I've decided. My next male is going to be named Virga  

From Wikipedia: _In meteorology, *virga* is an observable streak or shaft of precipitation that falls from a cloud but evaporates or sublimes before reaching the ground. 


_


----------



## Amberjewel (Nov 13, 2015)

My Betta's full name is Bettamax, but I call hime Max.

For name ideas... Nakai, Orkid, Dart, Flash, Makani, Takara, Kamea, Sakari


----------



## Bettalover0314 (Sep 5, 2017)

If you like Harry Potter then name your fish after a charector or house name I ended up doing ravenclaw for mine because he's blue or name your betta after you favorite actor,singer or your favorite anything!


----------



## thewolfden (Sep 5, 2016)

I do Greek and Egyptian gods. Anubis, Lucifer, Poseidon, thinking of Prometheus for one new boy and Apollo for the other.


----------



## tbrandl (Sep 6, 2017)

At first, we named him Masta... Masta Betta. (I know, I know. Not my idea) Then I renamed him Alan. I love having regular names for pets like Alan, Steve, Susan, etc.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Please note it is against www.bettafish.com rules to resurrect old threads. Please make sure to read http://www.bettafish.com/1402-betta...ules/48202-*revised*-bettafish-com-rules.html if you are unfamiliar with them.


----------

